
Offer HN: Free Domains - noinput
Here are a few domains that may help you with your freelance/biz/venture/etc, I'm in a housecleaning mode.<p>* procollective.com - TAKEN<p>* weareforhire.com - TAKEN<p>* wereforhire.com - TAKEN<p>* sitecheckout.com - TAKEN<p>* pixelpunisher.com - TAKEN<p>* twitorite.com (say it out loud) - TAKEN<p>* twittorite.com - TAKEN<p>* vectordamage.com - TAKEN<p>* whofollows.me - TAKEN<p>* whohears.me - TAKEN<p>* whosees.me - TAKEN<p>First come first serve, send me your namecheap username and the one you want. Please disable the code req. for now.. Manage profile -&#62; Push settings.  Happy Friday!
======
mladenkovacevic
Idea: Domain name exchange... trade your unused domains for other ones that
might be of more value to you. Like baseball cards... but for domain names

Somebody go develop it now.

~~~
mattwdelong
How could someone monetize this?

~~~
mladenkovacevic
Haven't given it much thought but here are a couple of ideas:

1) Users pay to list their domains.

    
    
      Pro: Guaranteed revenue from every user
      Con: Low motivation for user to pay up as there's no guarantee for reward
    
    

2) List up to 20 domains for free anything over that falls into a tiered
annual payment plan

    
    
      Pro: same as 1 but better because of larger free user base who might be more likely to convert to a paying user
      Con: Could a user just keep rotating hundreds of domains through their free account? (imposing a limit on how many times a user can list and de-list domains would prevent this)
    
    

3) Users pay a flat fee only when a successful trade is made

    
    
      Pro: more motivation for users to pay up as the reward is imminent. Also both users can split the fee making it more affordable for each of them
      Con: Revenue is conditional on successful trades. Could the users use the service to simply list their domains then use outside channels to complete the actual trade/transaction?
    
    

4) User pays a fee when they want to take a domain they received through
trading off of the trading block. This would require the site to actually
assume ownership of all domains being traded then hold them hostage for a
small fee when a trader wants to take possession of them (or else they are
still up for trade/in limbo)

5) Maybe the site handles trades as well as cash purchases. Trades are free..
purchases incur a 2% fee.

6) Ads for other internet services. Perhaps the domains could be contextually
paired with the ads so that if a user is searching for mma-website.com he/she
sees ads for mma training equipment and facilities.

~~~
mtrimpe
7) Make the users redirect the domain to you and put a nice notice on it
stating that the name is available for trade / swap / a worthy purpose and
place some AdWords on it.

You can actually sell it as a value-add and, from what I understand from
professional domain squatters / traders, there's a surprisingly decent amount
of money in it. The amount of link juice you could give the main domain
probably also isn't insignificant...

------
noinput
OP here: didn't expect the landrush but glad to see it!

comparing some email timestamps with post times here.. will respond to each
message shortly.

------
corford
Love it. If anyone would like roughchart.com or tensecondreview.com hit me up.
Address in profile (or reply here), first come first served.

Note: domains are on Dyn so you'll have to cover the transfer fee but that's
it.

------
reso
If it's still available, I'll grab whosees.me! Username garethm.

Thanks a lot for sharing :)

~~~
noinput
you got this one, but I need you to disable the auth code or send it to me
(email is in my profile).

------
gesman
Admire your giving attitude! Maybe I should clean some stuff too...

~~~
noinput
you're more than welcome to use the thread to do the same

------
bluetidepro
_sitecheckout.com_ seems like a solid domain that you could get some money
for!

~~~
noinput
i think i registered it in ~2002 when i needed a staging site to show clients
their projects. back then it was classic ASP shopping carts and PHP3(?) time
flies.

------
mtrimpe
We'd love wereforhire.com! The username is mtrimpe ...

Thanks; you're good person! ;)

~~~
noinput
someone beat you to this one.. and I appreciate the nice note

------
fjw
I'll take twitorite or twittorite! Thanks for doing this.

Username: frankjwu

~~~
noinput
you won twitorite.com one. enjoy!

------
brandonb927
I would love whosees.me! brandonb927 is my username

~~~
noinput
someone beat you to this one.

------
joeyrobert
I'd love to have whohears.me

namecheap: joeyrobert

Could be a good audio mashup site.

~~~
noinput
you won this one! enjoy

------
SteveEDson
I'd love twittorite.com please? > SteveEdson

~~~
noinput
you got this one! Name cheap tells me you dont have a proper address in your
profile, so I transfered it with mine but you'll want to update it to yours.
Don't stalk me ;)

------
Selfcommit
I'll take whohears.me namecheap name - oboyledk

------
WattUpDev
I'd love to have weareforhire.com

namecheap: wattxo

You Deserve tons of Karma :)

~~~
noinput
someone beat you to this one. and thanks! I'm trying to buy a home in the bay
area, I can use all I can get.

------
artursapek
Impressive collection!

------
sidcool
You are a noble soul.

------
pawannitj
I'm too late :(

------
alessioalex
procollective.com > alessioalex user

~~~
noinput
you won this one but the auth code is blocking. either send me the code or
disable it and email me when done (in profile).

~~~
alessioalex
Hey, I'm not exactly sure what auth code are you talking here, I've sent you
an email, can you please explain that part a bit. Thanks ;)

------
ryduh
procollective.com ryross :) Thank you!

------
bheeelaat
I want procollective namecheap user is bheeelaat

------
alexwebmaster
Oh gosh, too late.

------
alex_g
Hope you don't mind if I list my domains for sale here:

carswithsiri.com

iOSpassbook.com

begrizzly.com -I've got psd mockups and logos for this one

suggst.it -I've got a logo with this one as well

macappsdaily.com -might have some backlinks- used to be a blog

send me an email- alexgrn7 @ gmail dot com if you're interested with your best
offer. Thanks.

~~~
noinput
Actually this thread wasn't about selling. The reason I gave mine away here
was because this community is all about doing things and shipping, not
necessarily monetizing.

